# burping?



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey, I'm new here. First of all I just wanted to say how great this site is! It's so reassuring to know that I'm not the only one with these problems!I'm a college student and I just started back to school for my sophomore year. I have had stomach problems since middle school but they seemed to be worse at certain times in my life. This past year they got really bad and my doctor diagnosed me with IBS.My symptoms are more often constipation, but I also feel bloated a lot and feel really naseaous almost every time I eat. Sometimes during the summer I couldn't go to work because it was so bad.I was wondering if anyone else experiences burping a lot. I have this feeling pretty often that I have to burp, it gets worse if i chew gum or just ate something. The weird thing is, sometimes I struggle for the burp to come out, it's like I have gas bubbles underneath my ribs and I have to push down right underneath my ribs to pop it, and then i am able to burp. I know that sounds strange, but I was wondering if anyone else has the same problem. The worst part of IBS is that you never know how or when it will strike. One day, you feel fine and the next, you eat a piece of toast or something and feel awful all day. I have spent so many nights in the bathroom feeling so constipated i wanted to cry. It's even worse now that I'm at college, sharing a bathroom with 8 girls.I also think i might have an anxiety problem caused by this, and it is making my symptoms worse. It's like a vicious cycle.Any advice you all can give me would be great, and let me know if you have had simillar experiences, especially with the burping. I know burping sounds like no big deal, but the gas bubbles are kind of painful and the feeling is so uncomfortable.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Welcome to the boards, CT Girl!







Unfortunately, I haven't really experienced a whole lot of burping. I have found that forcing myself to burp sometimes relieves nausea (not sure why.. just know it helps me!).I know exactly how you feel about one day feeling fine and the next feeling awful. I'm sure everyone else on this board feels the same way. That's what's so great about this board - everyone can relate!Do any of your college roommates know about your IBS? I know I told my roommate (only had one though - not eight!) and it has made a world of a difference. When I'm not feeling good, she knows I might have to dash into that bathroom at any minute. Again, welcome to the boards and hopefully we can help answer most of your questions!


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

chewing gum makes you swallow more air... as does drinking with a straw, carbonated beverages, etc. So that's why gum could be making you burp. I had to wean myself off my gum addiction because it made my ostomy put out so much gas (which makes lovely wet farting noises and makes the bag full of air) since I've stopped it's gotten MUCH better... I haven't had the wet-farting noise phenomenon from my ostomy at all since I stopped. I replaced my gum addiction with a tic-tac addiction







Kate


----------

